# Sylvania Waters - Saturday 15 Dec 07



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

The weather looks good for the weekend so I thought I would have a go at Sylvania Waters for bream and flathead. I haven't been there before so it will be a bit of a scouting trip. Reports suggest that the jetties and pontoons house some good bream, so I will be hitting the area with the usual sx40/ck40 and some small gulp SPs.

I will also be testing a new electric trolling motor I have just installed on the yak, so Sylvania Waters should provide the necessary protection for the first run (as opposed to trying it out at somewhere precarious like Clovelly).


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Just watch out for some of the rich buggers with their big cruisers if they go by. Some of them give off HUGE wash at low speed.

Be interesting to see how you go, I've been thinking of Sylvania Waters myself.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I'll definitely write a report when I get back. If nothing much turns up for me I won't be going back, but I want to do at least one trip just to see whether it's worth putting on my 'fav spots' list.


----------

